# turtle v. photographer



## cvalda (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm still a little scared of Watcher (Deontay's turtle) because it's FAST and has a strong jaw grip.

So here is what happens when the turtle AND the photographer both jump from fear at the same time!


----------



## Coldliz (Feb 16, 2008)

Lol! Great pic! He didn't get you did he?


----------



## cvalda (Feb 16, 2008)

nope. (WHEW!) but my son laughed his head off at me! ROFL!


----------



## wayne.bob (Feb 16, 2008)

great pic. Attack of the killer Turtle. lol


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Come on Kelly.......you afraid of a little ole' turtle?!? LOL


----------



## cvalda (Feb 17, 2008)

er.... maybe....


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeh, but who was more afraid of whom? Kelly???


----------



## cvalda (Feb 18, 2008)

lol that's a good question!


----------

